# Tender at the Bone : Growing Up at the Table



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just finished Tender at the Bone by Ruth Riechl and I have to say I really enjoyed it. Different sort of book, but a great look at someone who found her way through life and the food and cooking that played such a major part in her journey. In a way it gave me a better perspective on just how personal food and cooking can be. Really how much of an influence it has on our lives.

It was also interesting to find out that Ruth Reichl is the editor of Gourmet magazine (something I didn't know).

Great book

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Hey, just wanted to second the thumbs up. Couldn't stop reading it which cut into my shut-eye, but that's ok cause it was worth it!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Started it yesterday and it opened my eyes to another perspective of "knowing people by how they eat"...ooooooooooo wonder what this means my 13 is in for ....he eats pbj and swiss cheese and pizza, oranges and few other things.....it's not a genetic thing, unless it skipped numerous generations on his father's side. Anyway it's almost as riveting as Harry Potter. Can you image scrapping mold off of food before serving it....????I squinch,wince and churn as I type this.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Oh yeah! Try Willinghams ribs...amazing.
their slaw was not great but the ribs were!!!
Off Poplar near Shady Grove...East of Mendenhall. He's had 4 restaurants at various times....they ship too!


----------

